# Wants to Become a Pilot



## flyboy97 (10 Oct 2012)

Good day to whom ever may be reading this,
     so let me begin by introducing myself. Hi, I am currently a grade ten in Hamilton, Ontario and currently anticipating a career as a military pilot, and later, a commercial pilot. Today, I am writting this to ask for guidance and help on the many questions I have.

1. What courses should I take in high school school (currently in gr.10) to pursuer a career as a pilot
2. What grades are needed to be accepted into the Royal Military College of Canada?
3. Is there a coop offered to students in the Hamilton area? If so, may I please have vivid information on past experiences?
4. Should I go to RMC or a Ci vi university? perhaps western...
5.What grades are needed to be accepted into the Royal Military College of Canada?
6. What is life like at RMC?
7. Is it too late to join Air Cadets?
8. Does Air Cadets increase odds of joining RMC?

Concerning the RMC, I was wondering how my odds are of getting into the RMC.
I Currently have an average of roughly 80% overall. I am also well aware that the RMC also accepts based on leadership skills and extracurricular, I play hockey, baseball, rugby, swimming, and I also did wrestling last year.

If you actually read this, I would very much appreciate your responses!
Thanks a million,


FlyBoy97


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Oct 2012)

flyboy97 - Welcome to Milnet.ca.

1)  Did you read these yet?  There's this bit:


> You will not spam the boards. This is usually described as making the same post over and over, or the same post to multiple forums or threads.


Adding more posts asking the same questions won't make answers come any faster.  Consider this your freebee warning.

2)  Have you used the search function yet?  If you did, you'd find a LOAD of information.  Search and read more (asking the same thing over and over again without checking what's there or appearing to take in what's shared are not military-sought skills), post less, and ask questions that _haven't_ been answered already.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## flyboy97 (10 Oct 2012)

Im sorry I was not aware, I'll be sure to not repeat this offense


----------

